# How to attach the corner bead?



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

For drywall corners...do the metal corner beads get screwed in with normal drywall screws?


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

....and a follow up question. I have an 18 gauge pneumatic stapler. Can I use that to attach the corner bead? It would be a lot faster and easier. If so, how long should the staples be assuming 1/2” drywall?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Ronnie833 said:


> ....and a follow up question. I have an 18 gauge pneumatic stapler. Can I use that to attach the corner bead? It would be a lot faster and easier. If so, how long should the staples be assuming 1/2” drywall?


As a DIYer I like ring shank drywall nails. You can stop hammering before they go too deep and pucker the metal around them causing issues when mudding. Screws tend to do that. I've never used a stapler, but may be hard to get the depth right ?


----------



## AWWarn (Aug 10, 2020)

As a general contractor, I've seen corner beads installed many ways. They can be screwed, nailed, or stapled. There is a tool that is placed over the corner and hit with a hammer that cuts the metal to create a barb imbedded into the paper face. The object is to keep the bead edge straight while anchoring the metal sufficiently for the abuse it will receive day to day. When I DIY on my personal projects I screw or nail because that is what I have.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

AWWarn said:


> As a general contractor, I've seen corner beads installed many ways. They can be screwed, nailed, or stapled. There is a tool that is placed over the corner and hit with a hammer that cuts the metal to create a barb imbedded into the paper face. The object is to keep the bead edge straight while anchoring the metal sufficiently for the abuse it will receive day to day. When I DIY on my personal projects I screw or nail because that is what I have.


The Clinch - On tool is the best way to set the beads square to the corner.
If using staples make sure they are Non - Rust staples.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

I kind of like the paper-faced metal corner bead--no fasteners required. I think it's less prone to skim coat cracking. Other opinions?


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

jim_bee said:


> I kind of like the paper-faced metal corner bead--no fasteners required. I think it's less prone to skim coat cracking. Other opinions?


If you want a good bead that will have a good adhesion check out the USG # 800 Corner Bead with # 103 flange 1-1/4" X 1-1/4" it can be attached with the clinch-On tool or Stapled also nailed.
The flange on the above bead has mesh flanges.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

ClarenceBauer said:


> If you want a good bead that will have a good adhesion check out the USG # 800 Corner Bead with # 103 flange 1-1/4" X 1-1/4" it can be attached with the clinch-On tool or Stapled also nailed.
> The flange on the above bead has mesh flanges.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll give it a try.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I like screws. They pull the bead in good to keep the edges taught to the board. Use a level to get them plumb in case the walls aren't. I also try to install them slightly acute (~85 degrees) so I can load up the mud well. I feather it back a good 12" from the corners.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks, everyone for the great tips. I never knew of the corner crimper before. Cool tool, but since I only have two corners to cover, I can’t see buying a tool like that. I plan to use 7/8” 18ga galvanized staples, since I already have a pneumatic stapler.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

As a painter I'm not fond of the clinch installed corner beads - I've seen too many of them work loose slightly when the corner gets banged [moving furniture, etc] I like nails as it's easier to mud over the head.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

mark sr said:


> As a painter I'm not fond of the clinch installed corner beads - I've seen too many of them work loose slightly when the corner gets banged [moving furniture, etc] I like nails as it's easier to mud over the head.


We only used clinchers on metal studs, it's fast & screws roll around & the bead moves.
I always used 1 3/8" cc smooth shank nails when hanging bead on wood. I'd eye it up after it's installed & use a 2' piece of 2x4 laid flat on the bead & tap on it with a hammer to adjust the bead. 
I find that ring shank nails bend easily & the heads are small.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

There are different types of corner bead. I've used 4 myself, and no doubt there are others.

A nailing or stapling gun would probably not be a good choice for normal metal bead, because you can't choose where to put it. I've used both ring shank nails and screws, depending on the situation. If your drywall corners are nice and straight and smooth, nails are fine.

You can also use plastic bead, which uses adhesive and no fasteners. There is also paper bead with a metal corner. There is also plasticy bead such as this, which can't take the same beating metal can, but is useful for other situations.









Strait-Flex 2-3/8 in. x 100 ft. Original Composite Flexible Corner Bead SO-100 - The Home Depot


Original is the most versatile, multi-purpose drywall tape from Strait-Flex. 90° outside corners, inside corners and angles can be expertly finished with Strait-Flex Original Corner Bead. Easier to install



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

jeffnc said:


> There are different types of corner bead. I've used 4 myself, and no doubt there are others.
> 
> A nailing or stapling gun would probably not be a good choice for normal metal bead, because you can't choose where to put it. I've used both ring shank nails and screws, depending on the situation. If your drywall corners are nice and straight and smooth, nails are fine.
> 
> ...


What did you mean by “you can’t choose where to put it”?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Ronnie833 said:


> What did you mean by “you can’t choose where to put it”?


Sorry here's what I meant. Metal bead has holes in it, and that's where the fasteners are supposed to go. I suppose technically if you knew what you were doing, you could align the nailing gun so that the nail goes right through a hole, but that's not easy. BTW you also have not much control over how much the metal bead deflects, and you can warp the bead which can make clean application of joint compound impossible because of bumps in the metal bead that are too high. Also the nails would have to be roofing nails or something with a large head. When using staples, there would be no way to place the staple so that it doesn't pierce the metal, and I doubt it would work.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have graduated to vinyl corner bead and spray adhesive, made for corner beads. Spray the corner, slap up the corner bead and proceed to mud. It sticks instantly and permanently. Side note: I also use the spray adhesive when applying door and window tape in cooler weather where adhesion is a problem. Solves that, too.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

jeffnc said:


> Sorry here's what I meant. Metal bead has holes in it, and that's where the fasteners are supposed to go. I suppose technically if you knew what you were doing, you could align the nailing gun so that the nail goes right through a hole, but that's not easy. BTW you also have not much control over how much the metal bead deflects, and you can warp the bead which can make clean application of joint compound impossible because of bumps in the metal bead that are too high. Also the nails would have to be roofing nails or something with a large head. When using staples, there would be no way to place the staple so that it doesn't pierce the metal, and I doubt it would work.


Ah! Pneumatic guns are quite powerful. The staple goes right through the metal. You don’t need to align with any holes. The gun’s pressure needs to be adjusted so that the staple doesn’t shoot past the metal bead.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> I have graduated to vinyl corner bead and spray adhesive, made for corner beads. Spray the corner, slap up the corner bead and proceed to mud. It sticks instantly and permanently. Side note: I also use the spray adhesive when applying door and window tape in cooler weather where adhesion is a problem. Solves that, too.


Huh! I have not seen this approach. Do you spray the bead itself or the wall (corner)? Does it stick aggressively? I mean, is there some opportunity to position/adjust the bead? Or do you have to get it right upon contact?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Ronnie833 said:


> Ah! Pneumatic guns are quite powerful. The staple goes right through the metal. You don’t need to align with any holes. The gun’s pressure needs to be adjusted so that the staple doesn’t shoot past the metal bead.


Yes I've used nail guns. But again you're going to be deforming the metal bead in a way you can't control very well even with adjustment of the pressure. Maybe it would work but I have my doubts about it. I'll say this - if it were the best way to do it, then that's how drywall guys would be doing it, and they don't, so there has to be some reason.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ronnie833 said:


> Does it stick aggressively?


It sticks almost instantly, and there is not too much wiggle room. Setting it straight on the first shot helps.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> It sticks almost instantly, and there is not too much wiggle room. Setting it straight on the first shot helps.





jeffnc said:


> Yes I've used nail guns. But again you're going to be deforming the metal bead in a way you can't control very well even with adjustment of the pressure. Maybe it would work but I have my doubts about it. I'll say this - if it were the best way to do it, then that's how drywall guys would be doing it, and they don't, so there has to be some reason.


That’s a good point. Well, no harm in trying. I’ll let you guys know what happens. Thanks for all the tips


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Ronnie833 said:


> That’s a good point. Well, no harm in trying. I’ll let you guys know what happens. Thanks for all the tips


I found this video of a pro using a pneumatic staple gun. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Ronnie833 said:


> I found this video of a pro using a pneumatic staple gun. Seems to work pretty well.


I have an open mind, but I can't read minds.


----------

